# Phenom x2 be555 unlock to x4 unstable



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well i got to x4 and boot to window perfectly fine, but then after 2-3 mins, PC automatically restart.
All core running at 3.2 (1.3v), Asrock 880gxh/usb3 mobo.
Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you tried bumping up the voltage a little?  I had to bump my Sempron 140 voltage by .05v to run as a dual core stable.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Can you check the logs in Window's for errors?  Also you might try running 3 cores, to see if it's stable or not.


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2010)

One or both of the unlocked cores are unstable at stock volts. You can either increase voltage and try or revert back to a dual core.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Up voltage to 1.35 and run occt to test stability


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 12, 2010)

I bought one today.  It unlocked plus some......







Have you tried going for x3?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice hoss! see thats a good 555BE chip!!! I might go for one later on for my HTPC (an already tested unlocked chip)


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hvale2k5 said:


> Well i got to x4 and boot to window perfectly fine, but then after 2-3 mins, PC automatically restart.
> All core running at 3.2 (1.3v), Asrock 880gxh/usb3 mobo.
> Any idea how to fix it?



^ this is the very reason why I tell people to get the Athlon II X4 saves on disappointment.

Like other have said try putting more voltage in, from about 1.45-1.55v.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2010)

yea getting a chip to unlock is a gamble as mentioned in other threads. some get lucky and get that GOLDEN x2 or x3 chip that will unlock and clock to 4ghz


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 12, 2010)

ok i pumped to 1.37v and it wont auto restart anymore. Should i run OCCT or Prime 95?


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice hoss! see thats a good 555BE chip!!! I might go for one later on for my HTPC (an already tested unlocked chip)



Ya, that plus the fact that I didn't work today made me chipper all day!!


Hvale2k5, with that Asrock board you should be able to try for x3.  I had a 550BE that went 3.7 on x3 but x4 would even boot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hvale2k5 said:


> ok i pumped to 1.37v and it wont auto restart anymore. Should i run OCCT or Prime 95?



Run some occt linepack in it for a while and monitor temps and if it freezes or restarts then you should giver more juice LOL


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2010)

I had pretty much the same problem, fine as a quad for about a week, after that it it took WAY more volts than I'm comfy with to get it stable with 4 cores. I gave up eventually, I've got it as a tri-core at a comfy voltage.
It depends what sort of OC'er you are:
if you're prefer a low-volt tri core or a higher volt quad core.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 12, 2010)

I wouldn't try and push it too much on stock cooling.  The 555BE cooler isn't as beefy as Phenom II x4 coolers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yea i love my X3 720 C2, it unlocks and is stable to 3.8ghz but needs some voltage  but it will do x4 3.2ghz at 1.375 volts on my ASRock 785 board


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, but I binned that chip, Brandon. Lots of 720BE won't even unlock. Heh.


Hvale...3.2ghz stock from AMD, in 4 core, default voltage is 1.4v(Phenom 2 955). Give it some more juice!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, but I binned that chip, Brandon. Lots of 720BE won't even unlock. Heh.
> 
> 
> Hvale...3.2ghz stock from AMD, in 4 core, default voltage is 1.4v(Phenom 2 955). Give it some more juice!



Yea cadaveca hand picked this baby! it is a rocking CPU! got it under a H50 now so further OCs will come soon (when i get free time)


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 12, 2010)

What's really sad is that it kinda clocks better than the 965BE i'm using now.  It's not even kinda better...it IS better. But this 965 BE is a "N" chip...they are never very good.


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 12, 2010)

ran prime 95, after test 2 it freezes at 1.37v, going to try 1.38 now, im using zalman 9500a (37c idle, 52 fully load)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2010)

It preforms on par or better than a 955 or 965 in Wprime (from other Wprime results with DDR2-800 RAM)



Hvale2k5 said:


> ran prime 95, after test 2 it freezes at 1.37v, going to try 1.38 now, im using zalman 9500a (37c idle, 52 fully load)



Give it a little at a time 10 mV bumps


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 12, 2010)

Going to run some valve games & test it again /w coolnquiet on tonight.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 12, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> I bought one today.  It unlocked plus some......



I was able to get my 550BE (ye olde C2) to 3.8GHz with 1.47V, but at 3.7GHz it's stable with 1.41V (1.38V effective).  To me the extra 100MHz just wasn't worth that large of an increase in voltage.


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 12, 2010)

wtf all of my games won't load and my pc crash after... going back to dual and everything went normal. That happen to anyone?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 12, 2010)

well from the prime95 it looks stable. id you do small or large setting?


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 12, 2010)

^ i did blend. all programs work pefectly but not games, i get dump memory screen whenever i load a game.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 12, 2010)

i ahd same problem when overclocking. put the ht link to 12X and ht link fsb to 2400. i got asus mobo but supposed t owork and put manually put the voltage at 1.475v   thats their max limit for the 550 and 550 cpu


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hvale2k5 said:


> wtf all of my games won't load and my pc crash after... going back to dual and everything went normal. That happen to anyone?



That is because you are not putting enough voltage in it. 1.35v is nothing. Try parameters between about 1.45-1.55v before you give up.


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> That is because you are not putting enough voltage in it. 1.35v is nothing. Try parameters between about 1.45-1.55v before you give up.



On a stock cooler, temps are going to be a limiting factor with that much voltage. The cores seem to be disabled for a reason on this chip.


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 12, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> That is because you are not putting enough voltage in it. 1.35v is nothing. Try parameters between about 1.45-1.55v before you give up.



yea i only tried 1.37 max  , went back to tri cores at 1.35v and everything loaded pefectly, i guess im going stick with x3 since am still newbie when come to Unclocking/OC stuff.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll suggest to just enable the mutiplier and put the cpus at 3.5gigs.  Then if its not stable raise the voltage to 1.45. Anyways those AMD cpu use what they need and will not always roll at 1.45 volt. Its only a maxcimum and its a safe maximum since the limit for those amd are 1.475 volts. youll get a tricore of 6megs cache rolling at 3.5gigs.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Aug 13, 2010)

My 555BE will bsod at windows logo intermittently when unlocked. I never had a problem with it with prime or games tho. Idk sometimes they cant be figured out. I just use X2 now and overclock it.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 13, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I was able to get my 550BE (ye olde C2) to 3.8GHz with 1.47V, but at 3.7GHz it's stable with 1.41V (1.38V effective).  To me the extra 100MHz just wasn't worth that large of an increase in voltage.



I've got my PII945 and this unlocked PII555 both at 3.8@1.4625.  Both are C3's.   I've tried going higher with both, but I don't like going over 1.5v.  Like you said it's just not worth it. 



erocker said:


> On a stock cooler, temps are going to be a limiting factor with that much voltage. The cores seem to be disabled for a reason on this chip.



I thought the same but he said he's using a Zalman 9500a. 



Dent1 said:


> That is because you are not putting enough voltage in it. 1.35v is nothing. Try parameters between about 1.45-1.55v before you give up.



Hvale2k5, Do what he said. Put your multiplier at 17.5x and set your voltage to 1.45v and you'll find out quickly if it is unlockable with all 4 cores.



Hvale2k5 said:


> http://i35.tinypic.com/fkr2p2.jpg



I wonder why speedfan is showing your temps cause I thought with un-locked cores it messes with the temp sensors.  

It's not showing on mine.


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 13, 2010)

^
Maybe i had Coretemp running in the background but that temp is so inaccurate, it just stay at 25 all the time


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2010)

It doesnt show mine my temp either with ACC on in my HTPC, just 0 deg


----------



## Exeodus (Aug 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> It doesnt show mine my temp either with ACC on in my HTPC, just 0 deg



When you unlock cores, the on-die sensors will not read accurately.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 13, 2010)

I just did a 240 X3 for a work build that woud unlock to a quad but required 1.55vcore to stay stable at 3.4Ghz, it wasn't worth it so I dropped it back to X3 and with DDR3 I managed to hit 3.7 stable at 1T 9.8.7.8 24 with 6 write recovery.


It was plenty fast so I turned it back down to 3.2Ghz at 1.27 vcore. Sometimes even with a stable tested OC it would hang on boot or on resume from hibernation with the fourth core unlocked. I still don't fully believe that OCCT, Prime, or SuperPi are good enough stability tests.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Aug 13, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I just did a 240 X3 for a work build that woud unlock to a quad but required 1.55vcore to stay stable at 3.4Ghz, it wasn't worth it so I dropped it back to X3 and with DDR3 I managed to hit 3.7 stable at 1T 9.8.7.8 24 with 6 write recovery.
> 
> 
> It was plenty fast so I turned it back down to 3.2Ghz at 1.27 vcore. Sometimes even with a stable tested OC it would hang on boot or on resume from hibernation with the fourth core unlocked. I still don't fully believe that OCCT, Prime, or SuperPi are good enough stability tests.



yeah I ran prime and occt forever with hs fans on low and no crash at all, but would bsod on boot a few times a month.


----------



## hazeldene (Aug 20, 2010)

Everyone seems hell bent on stuffing as much juice as they can through these poor CPU's. I couldnt get the fourth core on my 555 stable at all, it would hang when the coloured bits show on boot.
Eventually I tried undervolting to see how good it would be in a HTPC box, and found that the less juice that went through, the more stable that last core became. 
I now run 4 cores @ 3.2G with only 1.12Vcore. Now thats cool and quiet, oh yeah...it's on the stock cooler and never goes above 50'c (measured with PC probe)

Give it a try and see what you achieve !!!! (might make everything last a little longer, being as you're not thrashing it all the time)


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Aug 21, 2010)

hazeldene said:


> Everyone seems hell bent on stuffing as much juice as they can through these poor CPU's. I couldnt get the fourth core on my 555 stable at all, it would hang when the coloured bits show on boot.
> Eventually I tried undervolting to see how good it would be in a HTPC box, and found that the less juice that went through, the more stable that last core became.
> I now run 4 cores @ 3.2G with only 1.12Vcore. Now thats cool and quiet, oh yeah...it's on the stock cooler and never goes above 50'c (measured with PC probe)
> 
> Give it a try and see what you achieve !!!! (might make everything last a little longer, being as you're not thrashing it all the time)



that is crazy! Have you used occt or prime 95 with it under-volted?


----------



## xvi (Aug 21, 2010)

My rig sig (X2 550 BE) took 1.7v just fine in one of my attempts to hit 4.0GHz. If you want to get that fourth core or really overclock the two or three, an aftermarket cooler wouldn't be too bad of an investment.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yea my X3 720 is stable at 3.2ghz at 25mv above the normal stock voltage which is really good. its also on water tho so a stock cooler just wouldnt cut it with this C2 chip.


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 22, 2010)

Got mine up to 3.5ghz x3 running at 1.38v stable, got 7.0 window score for a 99$ cpu which is awsome


----------

